
Org-Mode Babel: Introduction - codeup
http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/babel/intro.html
======
TeMPOraL
A great part of even greater Org Mode.

I'm experimenting with literate programming using Org Babel right now. While
this style of programming seems interesting, so far it proved only to be a
great time sink for me. Maybe some benefits will show themselves later :).

